# SLES Update Server



## Diablo82 (17. November 2011)

Hallo,
ich würde gern einen localen Updateserver für SLES 10/11 aufsetzen.
Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrung und kann mir ein paar Stichpunkte geben, wie ich das mache?
Updates kann man ja nur über Novell per YOU und Registrierung beziehen, wie also kann ich das komplette Repo herunterladen?
Lizensen und Keys sind natürlich vorhanden, nur möchte ich einen Zentralen Server dafür aufstellen und nicht jeden Server einzeln ins Web lassen um von da Update zu ziehen.


----------



## saftmeister (20. November 2011)

Schau mal hier: http://www.novell.com/support/viewContent.do?externalId=3065146&sliceId=1


----------

